# Maker Of This Tricycle



## SirLostAlot (May 21, 2016)

Found this in a scrap dumpster.  Was wondering if someone could tell me who made it and how old.  I cant find any markings.  It was painted green at one time.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 21, 2016)

I'm thinking this is an American National tricycle based on the design of the stamped steel seat. The identical seat is found on AN Toledo Tomboy trikes. Although Junior Toy Co. also made similar models. Definitely dates to the 1930s Art Deco period. You might want to check out this tricycle site for photos of AN and Junior models to see what you think it appears closer to be, if you haven't already: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/index.php

Btw, you did good rescuing this one from a dumpster! 

Dave

EDIT: I found this tricycle in the reference book "Riding Toys". It's a 1937 Toledo standard tricycle made by American National.


----------



## SirLostAlot (May 21, 2016)

Thanks Dave.  How rare is this Tricycle and should I leave like it is or restore it?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 21, 2016)

These streamlined trikes of the 1930s are more sought after by tricycle collectors though the smaller they are the lesser value, with the large, full fendered models usually commanding the highest price. Not sure what to tell you as to the restore/not restore question. Some collectors prefer to keep them in as found used condition whereas others (myself included) like to restore them to original appearance. For 1937, these were produced in "carnival red", so if yours was originally green it may have been made just prior to or after 1937 since color schemes could change from year-to-year.

Dave


----------

